

Measuring Social Media Value: Traffic Quality - Twitter vs Google - idragosh
http://blog.ubervu.com/post/383956842/measuring-social-media-value-traffic-quality-twitter

======
rpdillon
They don't mention traffic volumes at all. I would assume they're getting more
traffic from Google than from Twitter. More importantly, this is from a blog
for ubervu, which is a product that tracks the social web...has it occurred to
them that perhaps the demographic that uses Twitter would be more amenable to
their message than the broad demographic Google services?

~~~
vladimiroane
It is a case study. It doesn't mean it's the same for every website out there.
That's in the article. Of course the website is more appealing for Twitter
users. It says that in the article as well.

To answer your question. uberVU gets more traffic from Google than from
Twitter.

